# Nochmal Servlet und File, diesmal download.



## BRT006 (22. Jul 2005)

Hallo!

THX nochmal an Bleiglanz, das mit commons fileupload war wirklich ziemlich easy. Gibts da auch ne möglichkeit für DateiDOWNload? Oder was anderes?

Danke,
Karsten


----------



## stev.glasow (22. Jul 2005)

Ich vermute dass das nicht geht, wie soll das Servlet welches ja auf dem Server läuft auf dem Client Daten schreiben?

Beim Upload gings ja auch nur weil der Browser die Daten 'per Formular' an den Server schickt.

Du könntest das Servlet auf die zu ladene Datei weiterleiten, dann sollte der Download-Dialog vom Browser kommen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Jul 2005)

jeder html aufruf IST ein download einer datei

leg deine datei einfach in einen Ordner ausserhalb von WEB-INF, und jeder kann sie sich downloaden


----------



## puddah (5. Aug 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jeder html aufruf IST ein download einer datei
> 
> leg deine datei einfach in einen Ordner ausserhalb von WEB-INF, und jeder kann sie sich downloaden



genau, das ist der einfachste Weg. Wenn du es ein bischen komplizierter möchtest, kannst du auch ein Servlet schreiben, dass in der Request-Methode die Datei einließt und dann über den PrintWriter ausgibt. Vorher mußt du aber noch den Mimetype entsprechend setzten.


----------

